
Show HN: CloudWatch Dashboard for CodePipeline metrics - cplee
https://github.com/stelligent/pipeline-dashboard
======
cplee
Simple dashboard built for viewing pipeline metrics in AWS. Built using
CloudWatch dashboards and metrics populated from CloudWatch events that
CodePipeline triggers.

